# Car club plaque mount bracket



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

Any tip's on how 2 make or where I find 1 at.
For a convertible.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

any pics of the plaque you are working with


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i need some ideas for my wagon probly gonna mount on one of the side windows cause its got a third seat dont want the kids starin at the back of the plaque on trips hehe


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 1 2010, 03:59 PM~17666971
> *i need some ideas for my wagon probly gonna mount on one of the side windows cause its got a third seat dont want the kids starin at the back of the plaque on trips hehe
> *


 :rofl: :420: :roflmao:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 1 2010, 03:59 PM~17666971
> *i need some ideas for my wagon probly gonna mount on one of the side windows cause its got a third seat dont want the kids starin at the back of the plaque on trips hehe
> *


would like 2 c pic's when its done. :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 1 2010, 10:17 AM~17663815
> *any pics of the plaque you are working with
> *


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jun 3 2010, 06:59 PM~17689289
> *would like 2 c pic's when its done. :biggrin:
> *


ill post up should be showin up any day now :biggrin:


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jun 3 2010, 09:34 PM~17691062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PLAQUES BELONG IN THE BACK WINDOW.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

you should be able to bolt it in between the rear seat. then you may have to bend the mounting tabs so its stands up straight


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 1 2010, 04:59 PM~17666971
> *i need some ideas for my wagon probly gonna mount on one of the side windows cause its got a third seat dont want the kids starin at the back of the plaque on trips hehe
> *


Hang it down from the roof in the back window


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jun 1 2010, 10:42 AM~17663477
> *Any tip's on  how 2 make or where I find 1 at.
> For a convertible.
> *


made my own, mounts on the back side of the speaker housing and 'Z' forward. its easy. I used aluminum strips and now Im getting them chrome plated with polished stainless button head allen screws. Centered it to match my 30's back window when the top is up.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_I like using plexi-glass this way the plaque looks like its floating on air._


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 6 2010, 09:03 PM~17712653
> *made my own, mounts on the back side of the speaker housing and 'Z' forward. its easy. I used aluminum strips and now Im getting them chrome plated with polished stainless button head allen screws. Centered it to match my 30's back window when the top is up.
> 
> 
> ...


good Lord thats sweet homie :0 :worship:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 6 2010, 08:58 PM~17712611
> *Hang it down from the roof in the back window
> *


thats a great idea, and your mount and plaque is off the chain skim


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 6 2010, 11:03 PM~17713271
> *thats a great idea, and your mount and plaque is off the chain skim
> *


thanks. Post pics when u get it done


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

anyone got pics of plaques mounted in 58s? i havent messed with mine much but i got to put up my plaque when its painted and i know theres that trim piece that fills between the seat and package tray.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's some I made


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i really like that!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Who sells bracket kits? I remember one of the plaque companies sold kits but can't remember the name...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

PlaqueWorkz use to when they were around.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*lonestar he's a user on here.. pm him.*


----------



## bigmike83fleet (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a 2 door 83 flee5 and a wall of 4 18 inch speakers that prevent me from mounting it in the back any suggestions on how 5p mount it to the passenger side


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE 



OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH 
THE HOMIES FROM 
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HOW BIG ARE THE MOUNTING HOLES?


----------

